# Voigt and Horner



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It is awesome to me that there are still guys at the top level of the sport old enough to have started their racing careers on 26 pound steel bikes with toe clips. When Jens started racing he was in a Soviet backed state before the Berlin Wall fell.

Jens Voigt & Chris Horner - "The Path You've Traveled" - Presented by Nissan - YouTube

' My two favorite riders there.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty cool!

If you ever wonder whether your attitude is correct, just look at those two guys. They both tell it straight at all times. On the road they always have their heads in the game, are willing to sacrifice for the team, and able to go for results when called upon.

Definitely my favorite two riders.

JSR


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

JSR said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> If you ever wonder whether your attitude is correct, just look at those two guys. They both tell it straight at all times. On the road they always have their heads in the game, are willing to sacrifice for the team, and able to go for results when called upon.
> 
> ...


I agree. I will add Mini-Phinney to the mix too. Reading his posts you see a kid who is excited about getting on his bike and doing everything he can for his fans and his team. He is still a kid who idolizes the guys he is racing with. Refreshing.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Part 2: talking about riding with Indurain, Museeuw, and Cipo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9tct8QEEtc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

JSR said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> If you ever wonder whether your attitude is correct, just look at those two guys. They both tell it straight at all times. On the road they always have their heads in the game, are willing to sacrifice for the team, and able to go for results when called upon.
> 
> ...


I'm a Voigt Fan-boy for sure.
Point well taken about guys who ride for the team and speak thier minds - refreashing. 
I love watching an interview with Jens - you know he'll tell it like it is - with a bit of black humour attached. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Another classic statement to add to the Jens quote list...



Voigt meanwhile, relished the effect his escape had on the peloton.

"It felt like the good ol' days with Jensie off the front, everyone chasing from behind, people hating me because I'm attacking all the time…….It was beautiful," he said. "Like I always say: 'It's better to be on the giving end of pain rather than on the receiving end'."

Greipel Fights The Fear Of A Voigt Attack To Claim Win Number 11 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"A late attack by Jens Voigt had his compatriot worried. The RadioShack-Nissan hard-man had an advantage of three minutes with around 16 kilometres in the 181km stage remaining."

WTF? Is that right? Jens lost 3 minutes in the last 16 k?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah umm I don't know how old you think these dudes are, but they aren't 68. These guys started in the 90s, clipless, sti, and aluminium frames were already mainstream in the pros at that point.

"Oh my god! Chris Horner used to be Coppi's domestique and he is still in there mixing it up!"


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

"Kids have it too easy"

Hahah, which kids do you think they are talking about?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> Yeah umm I don't know how old you think these dudes are, but they aren't 68. These guys started in the 90s, clipless, sti, and aluminium frames were already mainstream in the pros at that point.


Depends on when you consider them to have began.

Jens turned pro in 97' (kind of late) but began in an East German national sports school @ 14. Chances are he knows all about steel and friction shifters.

Horner turned pro in 95' but I don't know what his amateur background was.

I was born very close to the same time as both and my first race bike as a teen was steel, friction shift with 6 cogs on the back.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

davidka said:


> Depends on when you consider them to have began.
> 
> Jens turned pro in 97' (kind of late) but began in an East German national sports school @ 14. Chances are he knows all about steel and friction shifters.
> 
> ...


I'm "only" 32 and I know about steel/toe clips and friction shifting. A lot of current pro riders started racing bicycle at 12y old. It's not that uncommon.


----------



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Jens is great!

Overcoming is a good DVD with Jens snippets.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

JV lives in Boulder. Along with Phinney, The Garmin boys and several other UCI riders, we get to see, ride with and enjoy them being here!!! JV is by far the most accommodating when people roll up on him!!

Often, you can find Alexi Grewal passing you on a tired old Trek, towing a Burley trailer full of tolls and wearing OP shorts and construction boots!!! LOL


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy Pancroft said:


> *JV lives in Boulder*. Along with Phinney, The Garmin boys and several other UCI riders, we get to see, ride with and enjoy them being here!!! JV is by far the most accommodating when people roll up on him!!


Jens Voigt lives in Boulder? Doesn't he have a wife and 6 kids in Germany? I assume you mean JV = J. Vaughters, but this is a Voigt and Horner thread. Jens in Boulder? Really?


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

burgrat said:


> Jens Voigt lives in Boulder? Doesn't he have a wife and 6 kids in Germany? I assume you mean JV = J. Vaughters, but this is a Voigt and Horner thread. Jens in Boulder? Really?


Yep - saw Jens in Whole Foods a while back!!! As does Taylor P. (Lives with mom and dad, LOL), Tyler Hamilton and a number of other professional riders!!! Couple years ago, on Cherry Creek Bike Path, we were riding up on a lone Fred wearing a complete Garmin kit. We kind of joked about "Fred Ahead". As we came closer, saw he was riding a Felt Garmin bike - total Fred!!!! As we passed him, it was Dave Zabriske!!! LOL

WHen we got to where we were meeting up with our group, we I mentioned we just saw DZ. My riding partner corrected me and said, "We passed Dave Zabriske!!!" LOL Of course, he was just window shopping after probably having just ridden 100+ miles!!!????

And, yes, Vaughters also lives here!!!


----------

